# Is my neighbor flirting with me???



## WestCoastBeachBoy (Jan 4, 2014)

I signed up here years ago probably for the same reason most did, marital challenges and frustration. I also intended to post something about my marriage, but the daunting prospective of peeling back the layer on the onion on a public forum was always a bit much. Happy to say though that reading about everyone else’s problems and the advice provided was helpful on many occasions. So for that thank you all! Still married, still challenged, but we are quite happy. 

I do however have a question that I would like to get feedback on. This involves what (I think) to be some flirting from a friend and neighbor woman directed at me (maybe?) 

So a little background – This couple we will call Charlie and Jen moved in right next door this winter. Great people, similar but slightly younger ages than us - Charlie early 40s, Jen early 30s. We are quickly becoming “couple friends” Our kids play together, and as couple we had a few dinners, gone to events, beach, park together etc.

I have been noticing that Jen tends to stretch quite a bit. I know it sounds innocent and I guess it is, just simple yawn and arms up or a “stiff back” type of motion. I may be losing my mind but I and noticing the frequency and length of her stretches are far greater when we are alone. To put in context she doesn’t dress provocative, but is very physically fit and wears fitted clothing, so her tops do ride up quite far during these motions. There is no other type of flirting, no extended eye contact, touching, unusual compliments, but I can count on seeing an extended view of her midriff often. 

My wife and I enjoy their company. I don’t think it warrants saying anything, but is Jen just completely unaware that she is constantly flashing me or is this some type of flirting? 

If you actually made it this far thank you for your time!


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

WestCoastBeachBoy said:


> I have been noticing that Jen tends to stretch quite a bit. ... I and noticing the frequency and length of her stretches are far greater when we are alone. To put in context she doesn’t dress provocative, but is very physically fit and wears fitted clothing, so her tops do ride up quite far during these motions. ... I can count on seeing an extended view of her midriff often.


So avert your eyes and don't look.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Think it's your mind playing tricks on you but that's just me.


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 31, 2014)

I think she's fishing for compliments. If she were flirting with you there would be other indicators.


----------



## WestCoastBeachBoy (Jan 4, 2014)

Prodigal said:


> So avert your eyes and don't look.


It's not like it bothers me to be honest, but in fairness she as obsessed with diet and exercise and frankly has an amazing body. 
I try not to stare but I am still a guy... so I politely appreciate maybe the term?


----------



## WestCoastBeachBoy (Jan 4, 2014)

RandomDude said:


> Think it's your mind playing tricks on you but that's just me.


that's what I keep thinking too, but then we have a conversation where she fixes her hair constantly which granted can be normal and she does that with other people around, but Charlie leaves the room she will do back bend over the couch right next to me


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

So she works up your appetite? Well just unleash it on your wife when she gets home. Though if you do that and she's sharp, she'll get suspicious lol



WestCoastBeachBoy said:


> that's what I keep thinking too, but then we have a conversation where she fixes her hair constantly which granted can be normal and she does that with other people around, but Charlie leaves the room she will do back bend over the couch right next to me


Well maybe she just likes the attention. Many women are like that. Nothing to it. You'd be a fool to act on it however.


----------



## WestCoastBeachBoy (Jan 4, 2014)

CynthiaDe said:


> I think she's fishing for compliments. If she were flirting with you there would be other indicators.


so... do I say something about her abs? Seems like that says I am interested, but this makes sense.


----------



## WestCoastBeachBoy (Jan 4, 2014)

Yea no way, no how. Happy where I am at


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

WestCoastBeachBoy said:


> so... do I say something about her abs? Seems like that says I am interested, but this makes sense.


Well nothing wrong with complimenting someone's hard work, but that's about it.


----------



## I shouldnthave (Apr 11, 2018)

Never considered stretching a flirting move.

It can be a habit or a bit of a nervous tick though.


----------



## WestCoastBeachBoy (Jan 4, 2014)

RandomDude said:


> So she works up your appetite? Well just unleash it on your wife when she gets home. Though if you do that and she's sharp, she'll get suspicious lol
> 
> 
> 
> Well maybe she just likes the attention. Many women are like that. Nothing to it. You'd be a fool to act on it however.


Agreed, no way am I acting on it in any way. I had thought about mentioning to my wife but not much upside there.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

WestCoastBeachBoy said:


> Agreed, no way am I acting on it in any way. I had thought about mentioning to my wife but not much upside there.


Yeah that's good, and you're right - I wouldn't mention it to your wife either. If she's a jealous type she may go bonkers lol

Just your mind being male I guess. Channel it the right way as previously suggested. Just well.. don't be so full on cause - you know why haha


----------



## WestCoastBeachBoy (Jan 4, 2014)

I shouldnthave said:


> Never considered stretching a flirting move.
> 
> It can be a habit or a bit of a nervous tick though.


See i didn't even know that was a "rule" haha
So maybe when we are alone she is actually nervous? Interesting


----------



## I shouldnthave (Apr 11, 2018)

Well is not a "rule".

But yes - I like to observe / study body language. Combines my interests of sociology and animal training oddly enough.

Yawning for example can be a nervous response in people, dogs and horses (among other animals). It doesn't always mean relaxed or sleepy.

Stretching behaviors can be observed in these situations as well. 

Doesn't mean that she is overly stressed when alone with you by any means, but it could be an unconscious reaction to a slightly akward situation. Stretching releases positive endorphins, and therefore can be a body's natural way of releasing tension.

Maybe she is being calculated about it (oh, I am going to show this hotty my rock hard and), but my guess, she doesn't even realize she is doing it - and it's simply tension relief.


----------



## WestCoastBeachBoy (Jan 4, 2014)

I shouldnthave said:


> Well is not a "rule".
> 
> But yes - I like to observe / study body language. Combines my interests of sociology and animal training oddly enough.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the insight. I will keep that knowledge in mind. Seems to make sense. 
Maybe she is oblivious! but I waffle when we sit on a couch next to each other she about breaks her spine stretching over the back. So close I can count the individual hairs on her stomach


----------



## sa58 (Feb 26, 2018)

If she does this when you and her are mostly
alone then try and not be alone as much.
Where is her husband and your wife during 
this time ? Go join them if you can.

Is your wife the jealous type ?
If she is avoid an bad situation 
at all cost.


----------



## I shouldnthave (Apr 11, 2018)

I used to have a habit of cracking my back. I would do it without even noticing


----------



## WestCoastBeachBoy (Jan 4, 2014)

sa58 said:


> If she does this when you and her are mostly
> alone then try and not be alone as much.
> Where is her husband and your wife during
> this time ? Go join them if you can.
> ...


I am still working on my hypothesis that the stretching is confined to my presence. I am not sure if avoiding scenarios is needed yet? But to answer we are not hanging out alone per se. Just when our significant others leave the room, or I see her outside or around town. 
Given Jen's style of dress there is often a small amount of visible midriff but the verdict on the exaggerated stretches are TBD

My wife is not the jealous "type" but has become jealous before. But I dont think she would get jealous over seeing Jen's midriff


----------



## Angeline (Aug 25, 2016)

Oh boy...I can’t resist quoting Benny, The Jet, Rodriguez from the lifeguard scene in the movie, Sandlot:

“Ohhhh, she knows EXACTLY what she’s doin’..”

Guys...take it from a woman. Maybe not everyone will agree, but from what I know of girls/women, we KNOW how to get a man’s attention, even if it seems innocent. 
Especially if she has a great body...she knows it...and wants to make sure you know it too. Be careful. Seriously. 
My advice, from a wife’s and woman’s perspective- IGNORE IT COMPLETELY. Don’t maje it obvious that you’re looking away, etc..just pay no attention to the action. It is definitely covert flirting. 

If you don’t mind my asking, and I’m sorry if I missed it, but how old are you and your wife?

Your neighbor will get the hint eventually that you’re not going to take the “bait.”

Trust me. This could be a danger-zone but glad you are aware and asking about it. Don’t fall for it. Your wife will notice how you are indifferent to it and will either simply appreciate the respect you show toward all parties, or may even think it’s f’ing hot that you have self-control. I totally would. Because self-control is a sexy/manly trait.
: )


----------



## Noble1 (Oct 25, 2013)

Hard to say what is really happening in 'her' thoughts.

Since it seems ok for the most part and you are not going to act on it, then I say leave things alone and just silently appreciate.

Maybe she does just want some attention.

At the gym a while back there was a girl/lady/women who would take off her top - she had a sport bra on - while working on a particular leg machine. She would put the top back on when she go off the machine, but kept taking her shirt off every set. 

It was not a bulky shirt by any means so not sure what she was doing except to attract attention. Just my guess anyway.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

A few years back, my wife and I went to a next door neighbor's Christmas party. Very nice couple. By all appearances, as straight and as solid as any. Pillars of the community, strong, involved parents, appropriately friendly. Exactly who anybody would want for next door neighbors and friends. 

We entered, the home my wife in the lead with our contribution to the potluck and our hostess directed her to the dining room to set down her tray and then greeted me with a friendly peck on the cheek... that rapidly progressed to a tongue in the ear!

I was too stunned to even know how to react. It was like having June Cleaver grab your crotch. It was sooooo out of character, at least with my image of her, as well as the inconceivable notion that I would never respond favorably to any such thing, that I was sure it was some kind of bizarre accident, like some extreme form of tripping over a fold in the rug and accidentally landing in someones lap. It had to be an honest slip, didn't it? 

No way a peck on the cheek evolves into a tongue in the ear though, speaking purely logically. But to this day, I still doubt what I know happened.


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

WestCoastBeachBoy said:


> I try not to stare but I am still a guy...


Yeah, so what? I know men are visual creatures. It's not about you staring ... you are posting to get opinions as to whether or not hot-bod neighbor is flirting. What difference does it make and why is she renting this much space in your head?

Ignore her. Don't look. Avert your eyes. Her desire to get your attention will migrate elsewhere when she realizes you aren't looking and don't care.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

WestCoastBeachBoy said:


> Thank you for the insight. I will keep that knowledge in mind. Seems to make sense.
> Maybe she is oblivious! but I waffle when we sit on a couch next to each other she about breaks her spine stretching over the back. So close I can count the individual hairs on her stomach


If she does that when sitting next to you, get up and find a place to stand away from her.

If she is flirting with you, your sitting there and admiring her great body just feeds her flirting.

Whatever you do, do not ever mention her body, her looks, etc. That would only encourage her flirting.

If she's not flirting, she's naïve. Help her out by staying physically away from her.

If she sits down next to you, make an excuse to get up and go stand by your wife.


----------



## Angeline (Aug 25, 2016)

Prodigal said:


> WestCoastBeachBoy said:
> 
> 
> > I try not to stare but I am still a guy...
> ...


Exactly. 

You say you’re “still a guy”, but what kind of guy do you consider yourself to be? What you intentionally choose to do sends a message, loud and clear, without saying a word: )
It quietly and confidently conveys that you’re not down for participating in any inappropriate exchanges...IF you choose to respect your wife, her husband, yourself and her.
As innocent as it may seem, it is not. 
Stretching on random occasion is normal, but if it’s so often that you have taken notice and feel it’s kind of odd...then it probably is. 
I mean, I am no prude, but stretching out and exposing myself while sitting so close to a guy that wasn’t my husband, is a little much. If you’re so close you could see her body hair on her stomach, that’s probably too close.


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

Just one question? Was the hair dark or light ?


----------



## Windwalker (Mar 19, 2014)

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> A few years back, my wife and I went to a next door neighbor's Christmas party. Very nice couple. By all appearances, as straight and as solid as any. Pillars of the community, strong, involved parents, appropriately friendly. Exactly who anybody would want for next door neighbors and friends.
> 
> We entered, the home my wife in the lead with our contribution to the potluck and our hostess directed her to the dining room to set down her tray and then greeted me with a friendly peck on the cheek... that rapidly progressed to a tongue in the ear!
> 
> ...



How's it feel to be ear violated?

Yeah, that sounds pretty damned creepy.


----------



## WestCoastBeachBoy (Jan 4, 2014)

Angeline said:


> Oh boy...I can’t resist quoting Benny, The Jet, Rodriguez from the lifeguard scene in the movie, Sandlot:
> 
> “Ohhhh, she knows EXACTLY what she’s doin’..”
> 
> ...


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 31, 2014)

WestCoastBeachBoy said:


> so... do I say something about her abs? Seems like that says I am interested, but this makes sense.


No. Turn your gaze away from her when she does that and talk about the weather or something mundane. But do not mention her abs or any other body part.


----------



## WestCoastBeachBoy (Jan 4, 2014)

Angeline said:


> Oh boy...I can’t resist quoting Benny, The Jet, Rodriguez from the lifeguard scene in the movie, Sandlot:
> 
> “Ohhhh, she knows EXACTLY what she’s doin’..”
> 
> ...


Thank you Angeline. 
I am in my late 40s and my wife in her mid-thirties. Charlie and Jen are both about 5 years younger respectively. It's a good "couples" match. 
Jen does have a good body, maybe a little on the "boyish side" with a small chest narrow hips but a very defined stomach that she is seemingly proud of. 

And yes I think I will do my best to ignore it, we have a great time as a group and don't want to ruin this, I like your "manly" comment. 

I had to google the sandlot movie, I enjoyed that scene, makes sense! haha


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

Windwalker said:


> How's it feel to be ear violated?
> 
> Yeah, that sounds pretty damned creepy.


It was just .... weird. I can't think of a better or more descriptive way to describe it. 

I usually see the best in people I meet, and in doing so, sometimes overlook signs. But I swear this woman gave no sign whatsoever of being anything other than the perfect wife and mom. So while I would be a bit shocked if any woman just gave me an unsolicited tonguing, the shock was multiplied exponentially in this case. 

There was also the initial ego surge that such an attractive and together woman would come at me like that, but that lasted about a nanosecond because it's held in my very core that any married woman who would do that really isn't so together after all and I find anyone who would do such a thing inherently repulsive. Problem was I didn't want to find her repulsive. I just wanted to be comfortable around a good neighbor like I had been in the past. 

We remained cordial, but I never left my wife's side (or let her leave mine) again when in their presence.


----------



## WestCoastBeachBoy (Jan 4, 2014)

Angeline said:


> Exactly.
> 
> You say you’re “still a guy”, but what kind of guy do you consider yourself to be? What you intentionally choose to do sends a message, loud and clear, without saying a word: )
> It quietly and confidently conveys that you’re not down for participating in any inappropriate exchanges...IF you choose to respect your wife, her husband, yourself and her.
> ...


Ok so "go with your gut" It does seem innocent but I will work hard to not send any messages. 
But at the same time I feel terrible and silly accusing this woman who is our friend. I mean she was close but to put in context she is definitely on the "fuzzy" side so her body hair is super noticeable


----------



## WestCoastBeachBoy (Jan 4, 2014)

Marc878 said:


> Just one question? Was the hair dark or light ?


ha! A lot of very blond hairs on tan skin, admittedly a little mesmerizing. Her arms, stomach, back, thighs are all most definitely on the peachfuzzy side.


----------



## Windwalker (Mar 19, 2014)

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> It was just .... weird. I can't think of a better or more descriptive way to describe it.
> 
> I usually see the best in people I meet, and in doing so, sometimes overlook signs. But I swear this woman gave no sign whatsoever of being anything other than the perfect wife and mom. So while I would be a bit shocked if any woman just gave me an unsolicited tonguing, the shock was multiplied exponentially in this case.
> 
> ...


I'll be honest. The only person I let that close to my face is my wife, so the whole concept of a peck on the cheek is kinda creepy to me.

I'm wired a little different though.

Glad you stayed glued to the wife. She might have q-tipped the other ear. Lol.


----------



## Windwalker (Mar 19, 2014)

WestCoastBeachBoy said:


> ha! A lot of very blond hairs on tan skin, admittedly a little mesmerizing. Her arms, stomach, back, thighs are all most definitely on the peachfuzzy side.


Don't go smoking in the fireworks stand. It's not like all that eye ****ing you are doing is helping the situation.


----------



## WestCoastBeachBoy (Jan 4, 2014)

Windwalker said:


> Don't go smoking in the fireworks stand. It's not like all that eye ****ing you are doing is helping the situation.


Grrrrr, you're right man! aargh!


----------



## Windwalker (Mar 19, 2014)

WestCoastBeachBoy said:


> Grrrrr, you're right man! aargh!


I know. That's why I was blunt about it.
If she's doing this to flirt or to draw attention, then all you are doing is giving her ego kibbles.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

Windwalker said:


> I'll be honest. The only person I let that close to my face is my wife, so the whole concept of a peck on the cheek is kinda creepy to me.
> 
> I'm wired a little different though.
> 
> Glad you stayed glued to the wife. She might have q-tipped the other ear. Lol.


I"m actually the same way. I don't want anybody but my wife touching me in any place in any way (although I have learned to be a gracious hugger). I remember getting promoted, and one of the women in the reception line at my ceremony gave me a peck on the cheek. In this case is was purely platonic with no other motive whatsoever, but it still caught me off guard and I"m sure she could see the shock on my face. After that, I trained myself not to recoil so badly, so when the neighbor approached, I braced for impact, and waited for it to be over. Them bam! A wet Willie in the auditory canal! Nothing could have prepared me for that.


----------



## Beach123 (Dec 6, 2017)

Just leave immediately each and every time she starts it.

She's insecure and seeking attention. Giving in to this juvenile behavior is just rewarding her infantile emotional state.

Be grateful you're not her husband. He would be embarrassed if he knew what stupidity she's up to. 

She's flirting. Don't feed that dragon. It's pathetic.


----------



## Windwalker (Mar 19, 2014)

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> I"m actually the same way. I don't want anybody but my wife touching me in any place in any way (although I have learned to be a gracious hugger). I remember getting promoted, and one of the women in the reception line at my ceremony gave me a peck on the cheek. In this case is was purely platonic with no other motive whatsoever, but it still caught me off guard and I"m sure she could see the shock on my face. After that, I trained myself not to recoil so badly, so when the neighbor approached, I braced for impact, and waited for it to be over. Them bam! A wet Willie in the auditory canal! Nothing could have prepared me for that.


Dude, all I read in that last line was that you had a wet canal.

I just spit on my keyboard.


----------



## WestCoastBeachBoy (Jan 4, 2014)

Beach123 said:


> Just leave immediately each and every time she starts it.
> 
> She's insecure and seeking attention. Giving in to this juvenile behavior is just rewarding her infantile emotional state.
> 
> ...


Thanks Beach. 
Although now I am feeling terrible that people are calling her pathetic, infantile and juvenile, really all she did was stretch out her back. I go back and read the earlier posts and maybe she doesn't even know. I guess time well tell and I'll not stare.


----------



## Angeline (Aug 25, 2016)

You’re welcome~ Glad I could shed some light on the situation for you: )

Something else to be very aware of...when someone shows interest in us, actual or perceived, it can ignite a kind of shallow excitement inside. Are you feeling that? Be honest. 
It can feel intoxicating knowing someone else (besides our SO) is possibly “into” us and it gives us a false ego boost. 
But it’s so important to understand motive. WHY is she doing this? What is her goal? 
If you think deeper, as someone else said, she likely isn’t very secure with herself (although many women hide this well,) and needs attention any way she can get it in order to feed HER ego. It’s not actually about you. It’s about her and getting attention from any man around...in this case, her new friend’s husband. No bueno.
It shows a lack in character. Not attractive. 

If your wife had an incredible ass and she started bending over way more often than normal, in “Jen’s” husband’s presence, wouldn’t you think that was a blatant red flag? Like wtf, really? 

What I am saying is...don’t kid yourself. You know it’s wrong- you know she is fishing for attention, compliments, an ego-boost, etc. because she is lacking confidence. 
What is concerning is how you are aware of the details of her body. You know she KNOWS you notice. She’s clearly feeding off of that by continuing to show-off.... so watch yourself. 

Just be honest with yourself about what she is doing and how you *really* feel about it. 
And then square up. 
DO NOT feel bad for thinking this of her. 
You owe her nothing. Sure be friends, okay, great. That’s it. 
Be glad you listened to your gut and are now getting solid advice that will save you from a ton of grief. It’s SOOO not worth it!

And one other question: 

How is your sex life with your wife?


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

I flex, arch and stretch spontaneously sometimes (or that’s how it feels to me) but my ex H used to point out to me that this draws men’s attention and it looks like I’m trying to get their attention on purpose. At first I thought he was being silly but then a few times it happened and I noticed some guy nearby looking at me while doing it and then I got it. 

It could be that I did this more often around a man I was attracted to, I just didn’t realize it at the time. Now I am conscious if I feel the spontaneous need to stretch or arch, I stop and look around and ask myself if there is a man I’m attracted to near by. Usually there isn’t, however it happens a lot when I’m around my ex (who I’ve always been attracted to) so there is that. He just teases me about now and says “oh I’m looking, you don’t have to go through all those gyrations to get me to notice”. 

My guess is that she is attracted to you and her body just reacts this way. But being attracted to you hopefully is harmless, and unless she flirts with you more directly I would just assume she’s attracted to you but not trying to make anything happen.

Also relevant, I am a gymnast and no matter how long it has been since I’ve done any tumbling or worked on those skills, since I’ve done it my whole life my body wants to stretch to it’s full potential a lot and I’m compelled to stay limber. This is separate from the arch and stretch stuff I mentioned above but also related in the fact that the spontaneous desire to do other types of stretches happens to me all the time too. Sometimes I throw my leg up on the counter in the kitchen and lean on it, or just suddenly do kicks as high as I can, or sit on the floor and straddle or do the splits. When I see cats stretch I know exactly how they feel and why they do it. They are also compelled to stay limber all the time.

Because your neighbor is a fitness fanatic her body is likely constantly wanting this type of stimulation. Again, assume it is innocent, that she’s attracted to you, and that it is best to just avert your eyes in those moments and not do or say anything that opens any doors for conversation about it. Better safe than sorry.

How is your wife’s bod? Are you hot for her? Do you notice if she makes flirty motions with her body around you and/or other men?


----------



## Angeline (Aug 25, 2016)

She is doing it on purpose if it is the way you described. It’s not normal to do it *so often* and let the shirt rise up like that in front of other men. I am not even conservative, but this is a blatant display of attention-seeking.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

From what you said you are about fifteen years older than her and I think she is teasing you.You are welcome to look while her husband isn’t there but whatever you do don’t touch or comment.If she makes a scene,I wouldn’t want to be in your shoes explaining that she stretched in front of you so you tool it as an invitation.
I own a gym,I don’t work there but I call in fairly often and this behavior is very common amongst women who work hard on their bodies.Some of the time they don’t realize they are doing it but usually they know exactly what they are doing,it is for ego kibbles.
Why do you think that gyms have so many mirrors?


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

WestCoastBeachBoy said:


> See i didn't even know that was a "rule" haha
> So maybe when we are alone she is actually nervous? Interesting


You're just dying for SOMEONE to tell you how the hard-body hottie is grooving on you and overtly sending you hints about her attraction to you.

Jesus, you're so transparent.

From the sounds of it, she doesn't see you as someone she's attracted to so she doesn't even think twice about what she's doing.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

CynthiaDe said:


> I think she's fishing for compliments. If she were flirting with you there would be other indicators.


I think this or something along the same lines is what's going on.

Definitely not flirting though. Once good friendship is established and trust, flirting often happens between good friends but this ain't it.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Prodigal said:


> So avert your eyes and don't look.


I would be looking and looking forward to the next look but I don't think it's flirting.:grin2:


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

O


WestCoastBeachBoy said:


> that's what I keep thinking too, but then we have a conversation where she fixes her hair constantly which granted can be normal and she does that with other people around, but Charlie leaves the room she will do back bend over the couch right next to me


K, that is a bit strange. Definitely showing off her physic and ability. Does she do that with everyone or just when you are with her alone?


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

She'sStillGotIt said:


> You're just dying for SOMEONE to tell you how the hard-body hottie is grooving on you and overtly sending you hints about her attraction to you.
> 
> Jesus, you're so transparent.
> 
> From the sounds of it, she doesn't see you as someone she's attracted to so she doesn't even think twice about what she's doing.


Ha, ha...I agree with you 100 percent. I am reading the responses like...huh? With all the detail he knows about her body I feel like he is the one with the crush/attraction, and I also feel its one sided. Its clear that he is enamored....I mean really...describing little blonde hairs on a tan body. Its not the best thing that he hangs out with a crush in this way...but...as long as he doesn't try and act on it and keeps his hands to himself it should be fine. Also important that he doesn't let it impact how he views his wife. 

But, I'll throw him a bone, she very well could be aware that he drools over her, and gets a kick out of doing this "stretch thing", but I don't think she wants to act on it at all. Its best he try to reign himself in and not even be near her physically going forward.

OP, I hope you don't think I am knocking you, not every thread around here needs to be a major issue. Thanks for posting something fun.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

I shouldnthave said:


> Never considered stretching a flirting move.
> 
> It can be a habit or a bit of a nervous tick though.


I agree with this. Some people stretch and yawn a lot when sitting for any length of time.

I do this. 

Yes, there may be some effort to show off her firm, fit for a king, upper body. Maybe not.

Do not read into this....yet.

It could be wishful thinking on your part. Most notably when the two of you are alone, one on one.
This 'alone' time gives you and her a time to reflect, to genuflect.

This could be her tic(k), and your dic(k) acting out, no, acting up!


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

ConanHub said:


> I would be looking and looking forward to the next look but I don't think it's flirting.:grin2:


Well, put this dream of your's to the test.

Study her behavior, intently. 

Her regular behavior with many folks around her.
Then, count the times she repeats this same behavior, or other purported, wishful behavior; when you sit alone with her.

Make it a study, not some leery-eyed, dreamy-eyed scheme.

Once, thrice does not always make Truth, true-blue.
Most times, done repeatedly makes some truth be true.

Truth to you.
Truth be told truthfully. 

Early truth, can veer south.
To a new spot, a new place to lie.
A new place to dream about, to mouth.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*You'd know if and when she's flirting with you, @WestCoachBeachBoy

I really don't think that she has a clue that what she's doing is flirtatious, as most flirting almost always involves both fleeting eye contact and intricate reciprocating gestures!*


----------



## WestCoastBeachBoy (Jan 4, 2014)

Angeline said:


> You’re welcome~ Glad I could shed some light on the situation for you: )
> 
> Something else to be very aware of...when someone shows interest in us, actual or perceived, it can ignite a kind of shallow excitement inside. Are you feeling that? Be honest.
> It can feel intoxicating knowing someone else (besides our SO) is possibly “into” us and it gives us a false ego boost.
> ...


Wow thanks, you really hit the hard ones hey?
Her motive? - still confused on that one, still unsure it might be all in MY head. 

Sex life with my wife is complicated. Like I said in the OP. But we are happy together, and have a mutual understanding and are open about it all. We don't have an attraction to each other at the moment. That could change. We are great friends, raising kids, have a great life in all aspects but sex. But both at peace with not having sex. 

Sooooo.... that most definitely could play in to me overthinking and enjoying what may be innocent actions from the neighbor.


----------



## I shouldnthave (Apr 11, 2018)

WestCoastBeachBoy said:


> Wow thanks, you really hit the hard ones hey?
> Her motive? - still confused on that one, still unsure it might be all in MY head.
> 
> Sex life with my wife is complicated. Like I said in the OP. But we are happy together, and have a mutual understanding and are open about it all. We don't have an attraction to each other at the moment. That could change. We are great friends, raising kids, have a great life in all aspects but sex. But both at peace with not having sex.
> ...


Ohhh boy. Yeah I could imagine celibacy could cause a guy to really notice stuff! 

Perhaps you are perfectly happy not having sex. Not getting the validation that you are attractive. Not getting physical attention...

But for many of us, that validation aspect is just as vital as the physical part. And I do think the poster above is very much onto something. 

If your wife doesn't find you attractive, and you do not get any of that sort of attention in your life - well, I think you are probably going to be quite thirsty for it.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

Ya....

The only reason this has gone on for 4 pages is that you LIKE the idea of her flirting with you. Stop it. You're playing with fire.


----------



## Beach123 (Dec 6, 2017)

Whaaaat? You and your wife are very happy together but don't have any attraction to each other? 

Have you both had help from a therapist about this? It's a little odd that two people that claim to be happy together aren't interested in sex with each other... 

Are you really ok with that arrangement or just saying so to appease your wife?


----------



## WestCoastBeachBoy (Jan 4, 2014)

SunCMars said:


> Well, put this dream of your's to the test.
> 
> Study her behavior, intently.
> 
> ...


Good ideas, well so far about 8 responses are about me misreading the situation, 3 say she is indeed flirting, another 3 indicate she is not flirting but just seeking attention. 
I am leaning towards putting my ego in check but I do want to apply some sort of scientific method to this. 
Wondering how that could work, some sort of tally? 
A tally of when we are alone?


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

WestCoastBeachBoy said:


> Wow thanks, you really hit the hard ones hey?
> Her motive? - still confused on that one, still unsure it might be all in MY head.
> 
> Sex life with my wife is complicated. Like I said in the OP. But we are happy together, and have a mutual understanding and are open about it all. *We don't have an attraction to each other at the moment*. That could change. We are great friends, raising kids, have a great life in all aspects but sex. But both at peace with not having sex.
> ...


HUGE RED FLAG.

Stay away from the neighbor completely until you get this figured out.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

WestCoastBeachBoy said:


> It's not like it bothers me to be honest, but in fairness she as obsessed with diet and exercise and frankly has an amazing body.
> I try not to stare but I am still a guy... so I politely appreciate maybe the term?


Many married men get hit on time to time. Your going on and on about this shows immaturity on your part. Either your married or not. Act accordingly. Kindly, this discussion could be considered a bit childish.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

WestCoastBeachBoy said:


> Good ideas, well so far about 8 responses are about me misreading the situation, 3 say she is indeed flirting, another 3 indicate she is not flirting but just seeking attention.
> I am leaning towards putting my ego in check but I do want to apply some sort of scientific method to this.
> Wondering how that could work, some sort of tally?
> A tally of when we are alone?


If you're not considering cheating, WHY do you need to know? I call big fat foul on this one.


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

WestCoastBeachBoy said:


> Sex life with my wife is complicated. Like I said in the OP. But we are happy together, and have a mutual understanding and are open about it all. We don't have an attraction to each other at the moment. That could change. We are great friends, raising kids, have a great life in all aspects but sex. But both at peace with not having sex.
> 
> Sooooo.... that most definitely could play in to me overthinking and enjoying what may be innocent actions from the neighbor.


It definitely plays into it. This makes a lot more sense now. Of course you are noticing every detail, you are sex starved. She may not even be that hot if you've been celibate as long as it sounds like. Just because you and your wife are not attracted to each other doesn't mean that both of you aren't sexual beings. I would urge you guys to work it back into your relationship. I am sure both of you think you wouldn't cheat, but ask yourself, if she flirted back with you what would you do? I think I know the answer.


----------



## WestCoastBeachBoy (Jan 4, 2014)

personofinterest said:


> If you're not considering cheating, WHY do you need to know? I call big fat foul on this one.


Are you throwing the flag? 
In response I have way too much at stake to ever consider cheating. 
Admittedly her behavior has my attention and curiosity, and it's not something that causing any harm, just having a conversation.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

WestCoastBeachBoy said:


> Are you throwing the flag?
> In response I have way too much at stake to ever consider cheating.
> Admittedly her behavior has my attention and curiosity, and it's not something that causing any harm, just having a conversation.


It would seem that way, wouldn't it. I'm sure no affair has ever begun because someone spent a little too much time thinking about a possible attraction that "they'd never act on."

It's a shame your reason to not to cheat is because of all you have at stake rather than, you know, love and commitment and such.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

personofinterest said:


> It would seem that way, wouldn't it. I'm sure no affair has ever begun because someone spent a little too much time thinking about a possible attraction that "they'd never act on."
> 
> *It's a shame your reason to not to cheat is because of all you have at stake rather than, you know, love and commitment and such.*


Thank you. Very well said. Of all the many inviolate reasons I have for not cheating, what I personally stand to lose is well down the list.


----------



## Beach123 (Dec 6, 2017)

The evidence of you spending this much energy wondering and ruminating about this woman and her behavior says you're interested.

Be cautious - I doubt you're being honest with yourself.


----------



## Betrayedone (Jan 1, 2014)

Beach123 said:


> The evidence of you spending this much energy wondering and ruminating about this woman and her behavior says you're interested.
> 
> Be cautious - I doubt you're being honest with yourself.


This says it all in a nutshell. Pay attention


----------



## WestCoastBeachBoy (Jan 4, 2014)

personofinterest said:


> It would seem that way, wouldn't it. I'm sure no affair has ever begun because someone spent a little too much time thinking about a possible attraction that "they'd never act on."
> 
> It's a shame your reason to not to cheat is because of all you have at stake rather than, you know, love and commitment and such.


At stake would include my wife, marriage, kids, sanity, health and self respect. It doesn't infer solely material goods. Wife, marriage and kids would, in my mind, include love and commitment on a multitude of levels.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

WestCoastBeachBoy said:


> At stake would include my wife, marriage, kids, sanity, health and self respect. It doesn't infer solely material goods. Wife, marriage and kids would, in my mind, include love and commitment on a multitude of levels.


I think the disconnect is still that you base your decision to do the right thing more on what you would lose than on it being the right thing. Nobody made a distinction between material goods and love/kids, etc. The distinction was between what _you _would lose and the principle itself or how it would affect others. It's not about you and what you stand to lose, material or otherwise, it's about right vs wrong; it's about the harm you would do to others, etc.


----------



## WestCoastBeachBoy (Jan 4, 2014)

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> I think the disconnect is still that you base your decision to do the right thing more on what you would lose than on it being the right thing. Nobody made a distinction between material goods and love/kids, etc. The distinction was between what _you _would lose and the principle itself or how it would affect others. It's not about you and what you stand to lose, material or otherwise, it's about right vs wrong; it's about the harm you would do to others, etc.


Ok I see your perspective. In my brain it's my self respect and personal values that dictate the "right thing" 
I am learning from the context and mission of these boards that "love and commitment" are likely the more favored vernacular.


----------



## wilson (Nov 5, 2012)

WestCoastBeachBoy said:


> Admittedly her behavior has my attention and curiosity, and it's not something that causing any harm, just having a conversation.


If she is flirting, very likely she is not flirting with 'you' specifically. It's very easy for you to get wrapped up in thinking that she sees something in you and you have a connection, but it's not about you. Likely, she's flirting with any-old-male who happens to be nearby. When she's at the gym, she's giggling and touching the arms of the guys working out near her. At the store, she always goes to the lane with the cutest cashier. And so on. You're getting excited because she's doing it to you, but likely she'd do the same if any other guy was sitting on the couch next to her.

Essentially, she's flirting with 'available-male-human' as opposed to WestCoastBeachBoy. She enjoys the feeling she gets from flirting and she will seek out those feelings where ever she can. I'm sorry to say, you are not special in her eyes.


----------



## Angeline (Aug 25, 2016)

WestCoastBeachBoy said:


> I signed up here years ago probably for the same reason most did, marital challenges and frustration. I also intended to post something about my marriage, but the daunting prospective of peeling back the layer on the onion on a public forum was always a bit much. Happy to say though that reading about everyone else’s problems and the advice provided was helpful on many occasions. So for that thank you all! Still married, still challenged, but we are quite happy.
> 
> I do however have a question that I would like to get feedback on. This involves what (I think) to be some flirting from a friend and neighbor woman directed at me (maybe?)
> 
> ...


Originally, you stated that you can count on seeing an extended view of her midriff, *and often.*

Later though, as if you’re trying to defend her or minimize it, you say how you felt bad that she is being labeled negatively for just a stretch, or however you put it, as if suddenly she barely does it and you don’t know why people are saying this. : /

So what gives? I have a feeling that you know what she is doing, she knows what she is doing, and you both get a rise out of it. You came here just for confirmation that this is the case. So there ya go! She wants attention (yes this IS flirty behavior!) and you’re giving it to her. 

I honestly don’t believe, by all of your responses, that you are taking any of the respectable advice given here. You’re talking about tally’s and the shape of her and pretending you’re happy to have no attraction or sex with your wife.
You might be able to fool yourself for a while, but come here and be ready to face truth. 

I don’t think you want it to change, but I could be so wrong..but the way you talk proves otherwise.


----------



## WestCoastBeachBoy (Jan 4, 2014)

Angeline said:


> Originally, you stated that you can count on seeing an extended view of her midriff, *and often.*
> 
> Later though, as if you’re trying to defend her or minimize it, you say how you felt bad that she is being labeled negatively for just a stretch, or however you put it, as if suddenly she barely does it and you don’t know why people are saying this. : /
> 
> ...


Correct, I don't want it to change. I am not frightened by the situation, but MORE SO don't want it to escalate and won't let it. 
In a couple days I have gotten more food for thought and insight on her and myself even, that I thought possible. My goal to solicit opinions.

And yes I flip flopped on reading her behavior as there were valid points to every side.


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

So why is having a sexless marriage so "complicated"? Inquiring minds would like to know.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Good lord....

You're not having sex with your wife and a sexy minx is bending backwards over the couch right next to you every time you are alone???!!!

The bomb 💣 has been assembled and the hand over the switch is shaking....

You two NEED to start having sex.

End of story.


----------



## Adelais (Oct 23, 2013)

WestCoastBeachBoy said:


> so... do I say something about her abs? Seems like that says I am interested, but this makes sense.


No. Do not talk about her body. Definitely do not give any compliments.

Stop being alone with her.

When her husband leaves the room, follow him, or go to another room.

You have to make the effort.

Tell your wife about everything that she is doing and how it makes you feel.

If you don't want to tell your wife, then question yourself why not? If you don't want to tell your wife, then you are liking the territory, and are on the path to having an affair.


----------



## Beach123 (Dec 6, 2017)

Think of it like a man in the desert who needs water. 

This neighbor is the water you need and she's laying it out there for the full view...

Meanwhile you are a parched man who also sleeping next to the water every night knowing full well you won't get that water.


Eventually you'll tap the water in full display - even though you now say you won't. 

Just wait - a weak moment comes along eventually....


----------



## WestCoastBeachBoy (Jan 4, 2014)

Hello all, bringing this thread back up. I apologize. 

We don't see Jen and Charley much any more - problem solved. Nothing ever happened. 

Bigger issue is my wife and I have not had any real intimate contact in 4 years. Prior to that only a couple procedural times to make our 2nd of 4 kids around 6 years ago, meaning sex but no kissing or foreplay etc. (kids 3 & 4 were in a dish a couple years back)
Last "hot" sex was about 9 years ago. 
Prior to first child it was crazy good sex. Nuts. 
So this is mostly my fault. Why is that you ask?
She retained weight after our first child, maybe 30lbs. And maybe 20lbs more after each pregnancy to where at the end she was larger than me by 40 pounds. 
I simply could not get turned on, I absolutely love love love thin women. Sex just wasn't possible for me. 

A little background - 
I work in professional athletics, with athletes. 
I am in my late 40s and very fit - both because I like to be and I have to be due to my profession. 
She was a collegiate athlete, very fit and tall. 
After her pregnancies she not only gained weight but also was very vocal and angry about the undue pressures put on women to be in shape and thin. Saying society placing pressure to work out. 
So I love her and respected and accepted her not working any more and being proud of gaining weight, and she seemed fine with me not being able to be aroused. 

fast forward 9 years. 
My wife has suddenly gotten back into working out big time. She has lost 60lbs in 6 months. 
She looks amazing. Like off the charts. To where our friends gape at her. 

Years ago she stopped coming to me on work events as the women were all fit and parading around, but now she can come with me to work events and my career is flourishing with this amazing woman on my arm. Sorry social justice warriors but when you are in the world of professional athletes and fitness you cannot have a plus size wife and keep credibility. She knew this back then so I went to events alone for the last 8 years. 

Now I realize it was easier to deal with no sex when she was 60 pounds heavier. There was no attraction and I respected her crusade for the plus size women. 
now with her being lean and fit it's driving me crazy. It's like I have libido again. Unfortunately she wants nothing, even a hug is a huge deal and I got rebuffed tonight just asking for a hug. 
Everything else is fine, beautiful family, house, travelling, schools. 
I guess I know deep down you cant have everything. We have it all but just no physical connection. 


Anyway I run a large company and end up counseling dozens of employees. One of which said he hadn't been with his wife in two months and was freaking out. I chuckled inwardly. 

I don't have anyone I can speak with, I did tell my one close friend only because I talked him through two separations, and an ongoing feud with his in-laws, he didn't react to the story above. 

So I just needed to write this as therapy I suppose. 

thanks for reading


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

WestCoastBeachBoy said:


> Hello all, bringing this thread back up. I apologize.
> 
> We don't see Jen and Charley much any more - problem solved. Nothing ever happened.
> 
> ...


If your wife is enjoying showing off her new body but you aren’t getting to see or touch it.
Who is?


----------



## Rick Blaine (Mar 27, 2017)

You guys need an intervention. Research a good marriage counselor or sex therapist. Not all counselors are affective, so do your homework.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Rick Blaine said:


> You guys need an intervention. Research a good marriage counselor or sex therapist. Not all counselors are affective, so do your homework.


Counselling is a must in your situation.


----------



## Tron (Jan 31, 2013)

Or just get a divorce.

She's in shape and looks good now, so she'll likely find another sucker.

I mean seriously dude...this continues because you tolerate it.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

WestCoastBeachBoy said:


> Hello all, bringing this thread back up. I apologize.
> 
> We don't see Jen and Charley much any more - problem solved. Nothing ever happened.
> 
> ...


Here is what this tells me:

Despite your protestations to the contrary, you WERE "fishing" with regard to your neighbor.

What plan do YOU have in place to make sure you keep strong boundaries. since you cannot control your wife's outward appearance?

And of course she doesn't want to touch you now. You rejected her when she gained weight.


----------



## BigDigg (Jan 11, 2018)

There's another poster recently with a similar problem - he treated his wife poorly for years, criticized her weight, and then years later she decides to get fit and hot but probably not for him. I get it dude - you weren't attracted to your wife and you made that abundantly clear to her. Now she's resentful and pissed and doesn't love or respect you like that anymore. Not sure what you can do to reverse that because you've shown her your attraction was conditional all this time. If she finds out she has options look out...why do you think she suddenly got on this kick to begin with?


----------



## wilson (Nov 5, 2012)

Your actions towards her when she weighed more likely fundamentally changed something about how she feels about you. She probably felt like you didn't want to have sex with her herself, but just wanted to have sex with a hot body. Whether that body is on her or someone else, it doesn't matter. Whether or not that's the truth, she probably terminated that desire for you. 

How would it have affected you if she had done something similar? Maybe if you gained weight, lost your job, lost your hair, or something else like that. If you were losing your hair and she said, "I just don't find bald guys attractive and can't get turned on anymore.", it would deeply affect you. It might permanently break your relationship.

And even now it doesn't seem like you're really turned on by who she is as a person. It's her hot body that is turning you on. And now that she's presentable again, you're wiling to take her to these events because you can show her off. It's like how if you win the lottery, suddenly all these people from your past show up acting like they're your best friend. It's a turn off because you know they don't really care about you. It's just the money they are interested in. Once the money is gone (or her looks fade), it's back to the way it was.

I think fundamentally there is something missing in your relationship. It doesn't seem like you two really have a tight emotional bond that makes a good marriage. It sounds like your living situation is nice, but you're like two roommates sharing expenses. 

Maybe all you really want out of a relationship is hot sex. If that's true, then maybe just going from one relationship to the next would be best. There'd be little risk of a large change to her appearance, and you'd have the fun of the new-relationship hot sex.

If you want to save your marriage, I think you have to do some work on yourself first. I think you need to learn a new way of loving your partner that isn't so dependent on superficial features. Even if you fix today's problem, eventually she'll get old, wrinkly, and saggy. Are you just going to trade her in for a younger model when that happens? If so, might as well let her go find someone who will love her even when she's old.

If you go to an individual counselor, go to a woman. She would probably be best able to empathize with your wife and give you good advice on how to proceed.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Had I been in your situation I would have instantly nailed mid-riff girl. 

Your wife has you well programmed. She could make Bill Gates look poor selling her technique.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

Mr.Married said:


> Had I been in your situation I would have instantly nailed mid-riff girl.
> 
> Your wife has you well programmed. She could make Bill Gates look poor selling her technique.


Maybe the OP has better character.


----------



## ne9907 (Jul 17, 2013)

Ah
so you were just thirsty, I thought so all along


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

I have a bad feeling there is a reason she got in shape, and its NOT you...


----------



## Violet28 (Oct 4, 2018)

You could tell her you want to start having sex again.....


----------



## notmyrealname4 (Apr 9, 2014)

Your wife knows you found her fat 'n' fugly for years; and were ashamed to be seen at events with her. I promise you, she knows this; and has internalized it. You = lack of acceptance and criticism.

I don't really blame you. Most guys are like this. Heck, a fair amount of women are like this too.

Your wife has shut off from you emotionally. I have no idea if going to counseling is worthwhile.

To be fair, she should have tried to lose weight after her pregnancies; given that she is married to a man whose life revolves around athletics and physical fitness. But she didn't. Maybe she was fed up and exhausted from being pregnant and looking after the incessant demands of small children. Handling s hi tty diapers and having burp-up all over your raggedy sweats while getting 2 hours of sleep a night on an ongoing basis, well it can really take a toll on some people. Who'd've thunk it?

Congratulations to your wife on getting fit again.


----------



## notmyrealname4 (Apr 9, 2014)

Question: Do men really find "rock hard" or "six pack" abs attractive on women?

I mean smooth and firm,sure. But women with rippled, ultra defined abs kinda look like men with breast implants to me.

But I'm female, so what do I know.


----------



## Rubix Cubed (Feb 21, 2016)

notmyrealname4 said:


> Question: Do men really find "rock hard" or "six pack" abs attractive on women?
> 
> I mean smooth and firm,sure. But women with rippled, ultra defined abs kinda look like men with breast implants to me.
> 
> But I'm female, so what do I know.


 IMO:
Yoga instructor fit type 6 pack. YES 
Roid taking VW bench pressing, bignose manly face (from the roids) type 6 pack, NO


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

WestCoastBeachBoy said:


> so... do I say something about her abs? Seems like that says I am interested, but this makes sense.


NO way that will make her worse!


----------



## WestCoastBeachBoy (Jan 4, 2014)

jlg07 said:


> I have a bad feeling there is a reason she got in shape, and its NOT you...


At least if this was the case, means she has a libido. 
With 4 young kids, it's a negotiation to have a solo bathroom break over 5 minutes.


----------



## WestCoastBeachBoy (Jan 4, 2014)

notmyrealname4 said:


> Your wife knows you found her fat 'n' fugly for years; and were ashamed to be seen at events with her. I promise you, she knows this; and has internalized it. You = lack of acceptance and criticism.
> 
> I don't really blame you. Most guys are like this. Heck, a fair amount of women are like this too.
> 
> ...



You nailed it. 
We talked and she is VERY bitter about me only being attracted to her when she was attractive (joke). 
Although I NEVER criticized. No way, she was constantly talking about social pressures. I never said a THING. 
But I also cant lie, and didn't compliment her weight gains. The bigger issue is I couldn't "perform" when she was 40lbs heavier than I, she brings that up every time. Makes me feel great there. 

Although I always called her beautiful. 

And it also should be know I NEVER told her she could not come to an event, she self-removed likely because of the fitness level of the crowd.


----------



## WestCoastBeachBoy (Jan 4, 2014)

Andy1001 said:


> If your wife is enjoying showing off her new body but you aren’t getting to see or touch it.
> Who is?


only people from afar, with 4 kids there's no time that is your own. AT ALL


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

WestCoastBeachBoy said:


> only people from afar, with 4 kids there's no time that is your own. AT ALL


This is the lie that all betrayed spouses tell themselves.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Prodigal said:


> So avert your eyes and don't look.


When I am allowed to respond to your posts, let me know.





The Typist I-


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

jlg07 said:


> I have a bad feeling there is a reason she got in shape, and its NOT you...


Yes, my friends and my not-friends....

She is at 'that' age, nearing that 'stage'.

When the Wayward Winds of Saturn, the Whiskers of Uranus come 'cycling' though her legs, they and others' tickling her sensibilities.

With Neptune hovering outside the window of her soul, beckoning her to come hither, to come and go dither with men.

As the children get ready to leave the nest, it will be her furry patch that will be next to leave your abode.

She may be getting ready to leave, not so much for sex, more so for love, hugs and companionship.

With she, so envisioning, taking long trips and voyages with one she can hold hands with, with one she can hang onto and one she can feel comfortable with shagging.

Tis' likely a romantic streak that is now upon her. 

Now, upon her imagination, soon upon her toned body.

Her saying, no, her complaining, about why is it only fit and trim women deserve love and admiration, tells it all.
She is bitter, has resentment toward you and your fat headed rejection of her in her formerly plump condition.

She is biding time. 
The time is near.

She may have a man in sight, maybe one in hand.
Maybe one on the internet that she fancies.
Dunno..

She lost weight for a reason, for her, a likely change of Season..
From a Frigid Arctic past to Warm Seas, to Warm Breezes, Warm Breath, they slowly tickling, wafting through her pretty shaved legs.




The Typist I-


----------



## FieryHairedLady (Mar 24, 2011)

Well, congratulations to your wife on getting fit again. I know it is not easy. WHat food plan is she following?


----------



## WestCoastBeachBoy (Jan 4, 2014)

FieryHairedLady said:


> Well, congratulations to your wife on getting fit again. I know it is not easy. WHat food plan is she following?


Food - just no desserts, she was really into always having a big dessert. That has stopped. 
More so she does intense Peleton every day and walks at least another 3 miles every day


----------

